# Muted flavour Subtank Mini



## NnoS (12/9/15)

Hey all

So I've just recently delved into coil building since I got the subox mini kit. The .5 Ohm coil that came along with the RBA was great and delivered much better flavour than I had experienced with my other device. Problem is, just after I built my first coil and popped it in I noticed a reduction in flavour. I was wondering if there is anything I might be doing that could be affecting it. 

I used 26g Kanthal 2mm ID 6 wraps which gave me around .6 Ohms. Wicking I used rayon (as I did with the original RBA coil). I have also tried different flavours to rule out vapor's tongue as well as wicking different amounts of rayon. I tried centering the coil as close to the middle of the air vent as possible as well. 

Any ideas?


----------



## Eequinox (12/9/15)

NnoS said:


> Hey all
> 
> So I've just recently delved into coil building since I got the subox mini kit. The .5 Ohm coil that came along with the RBA was great and delivered much better flavour than I had experienced with my other device. Problem is, just after I built my first coil and popped it in I noticed a reduction in flavour. I was wondering if there is anything I might be doing that could be affecting it.
> 
> ...


i know that the coil you get stock with it is a vertical coil and the rba is horizontal i have not noticed a difference in flavor im a bit of a noobie but use organic cotton not sure if that is rayon or if that would make a difference


----------



## DougP (12/9/15)

Try 26 g kanthal at 6 wraps with 3mm ID
I personally found 2mm to small which also muted flavour. 
Another gr8 flavour build is 
Try 28 g kanthal at 9 wraps with 2.5 mm ID

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Eequinox (12/9/15)

i forgot to mention that as well at the vape meet was advised to go 7-8 wraps and 2.5mm diameter on 26 guage


----------



## ET (12/9/15)

Well if you want flavour in the subtank mini ... 






0.9 ohms, 6 wraps UD clapton wire over a 3.2mm drillbit, even grafts perfectly at 30w. Warning this build likes to spit with rayon, cotton seems to work way better spitting wise.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Riaz (12/9/15)

Post some pics of your build @NnoS

We can advise better from there. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eequinox (12/9/15)

ET said:


> Well if you want flavour in the subtank mini ...
> 
> View attachment 35510
> 
> ...


i am quite surprised with the builds guys actually get into this thing


----------



## NnoS (12/9/15)

That looks awesome @ET. Unfortunately I am nowhere near that level of coil building yet. I'll give @DougP 3mm build a try and post some pics @Riaz.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rebel (12/9/15)

I experienced a muted flavour with a 2mm just now I built a coil with a 3mm and I can't start tasting the flavour


Sent from my D6503 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rebel (12/9/15)

I experienced a muted flavour with a 2mm just now I built a coil with a 3mm and I can start tasting the flavour


----------



## Riaz (12/9/15)

Rebel said:


> Sent from my D6503 using Tapatalk


What's the ohms?




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rebel (12/9/15)

.6 ohms

Sent from my D6503 using Tapatalk


----------



## NnoS (12/9/15)

ok, so I just built a 3mm ID 5 wrap coil reading at .6 ohms and the flavour has definitely improved. Just a bit busy at the moment but I will post pics soon as I get the chance. Perhaps there's something else I could improve on.

Thanks for the advice guys.


----------



## Rebel (12/9/15)

Awesome. Enjoy 

Sent from my D6503 using Tapatalk


----------



## DougP (12/9/15)

Remember guys..
To little cotton between coil is worse than to much..
You want cotton to be tight in coil

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## DougP (12/9/15)

Another point..
When doing rda builds 
when u pull out old wick the juice drops down into airhole then blocks air holes on base of rda deck where U don't see it.
I always burn old wick dry before removing 
Remove the rda deck and check air holes at bottom give then a good wipe
also wash out air vent mech.

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## DougP (12/9/15)

For 26 g kanthel you want 6 to 7 wraps. 3mm ID
For 28 g you want 9 to 10 wraps. 2.5 mm ID

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rebel (12/9/15)

I would like to build a 0,3 or 0,4 ohm coil with Kanthal 26ga.
Please advise


Sent from my D6503 using Tapatalk


----------



## DougP (12/9/15)

When u do new coil or wick because u put drops onto it before firing you can also create this problem so once done with wicking and after giving it two or three drags do the following..
Turn device on side..
Put your finger over dripper to block chimney 
Put mouth over one side of air intake vent and blow as hard as u can through other one.
You 9/10 times will get a whole lot of juice coming out of opposite air vent..
This is juice that is sitting in air vent mech.
Now try device and you will be surprised at how much more air flows and the juice flavour

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## DougP (12/9/15)

Lastly the rda deck pin is slightly longer than the OCC coils..
When you use rda deck 
screw tank loose from mod.. Screw in rda build deck then screw back into mod..

Do this simple test..
Put tank Deck base onto mod without build Deck..Screw tight now screw on build deck till u feel it's tight..
Screw base off mod and now check build deck you can get almost another full turn on it till it tight..this can also mute flavour and cause slight leak because it not sealing properly..

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## DougP (12/9/15)

@Rebel..
Got to 
http://www.steam-engine.org/coil.asp
Put in what you want and it will tell what to build

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## DougP (12/9/15)

Using this it says 3 wraps at ID 3 mm on 26 G

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rebel (12/9/15)

Thank you DougP


----------



## Rebel (12/9/15)

Will try it out when my kids are asleep, lol


----------



## DougP (12/9/15)

Steam engine can be confusing was gonna suggest you phone me and i can talk you through it 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Gazzacpt (12/9/15)

Rebel said:


> I would like to build a 0,3 or 0,4 ohm coil with Kanthal 26ga.
> Please advise
> 
> 
> Sent from my D6503 using Tapatalk


I suggest you use 24g to get that low. With 26 you not going to get enough wire on a coil at 2.5 or 3mm to get an effective vape. You should be aiming for 6 - 8 wraps with kanthal to get a decent vape.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rebel (12/9/15)

I managed to get 0,4 ohms with 3mm but it was jumping around.
I will take your advice and try it with 24ga. Thank you.
I have now made a 0,5 ohm coil with a 2.5mm, the taste is muted any idea what could be the cause?


----------



## DougP (12/9/15)

Don't want to point finger but haven't you perhaps developed the dreaded vaporers tongue

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rebel (12/9/15)

This is possible. Really sucks


----------



## wazarmoto (12/9/15)

Someone suggested that chewing coffee grounds helps with vapors tongue.


----------



## DougP (12/9/15)

Halls menthol..quick trip to the local garage shop 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------

